# Quest shooters - need help.



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

I went to Cabellas today and shot the 2010 Primal binary cam and the 2010 Smoke side by side.

The Primal was awesome. It was very light, no noticeable vibration, and very quiet.

The Smoke was a dissapointment. Still light, but a very noticable vibration (harsh even), and worst of all very loud. Very loud when compared to the Primal. 

The problem is that for my price range I should be looking at the Quest Heat. However, neither Cabellas or Bass Pro carries the heat.

My question is. Will the heat be closer to the Primal in terms of vibration and noise or closer to the Smoke? I realize that the Primal is a binary cam and that both the Heat and Smoke are solo cams. 

Has anyone shot the 2010 Heat enough to give me some feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## dacableguy823 (Aug 1, 2010)

i shoot a hammer which is simmilar to what your looking at. My bow had many issues with it when i recieved it in the mail sort of what your getting out of the bows your checking. The first issue is the string stop the stock one is garbage you would have to replace it with a good one sts is my recommedation also had to have the cams calibrated and the get your self some good vibration dampeners. The bottom line is if you want a quality product from quest g5 get the high end bow you will have less problems with it. primal is the best bet. if you go with smoke or heat you wil have issues. I dont want to bash the product but now that i have put somuch money into the bow its working correctly. You will have less trouble with their high end products. i almost forgot to add the fact i had to change the string on it after 2 months of owning the bow it snapped in half during the problem with vibration on the bow, found out it was not calibrated correctly


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

dacableguy823 said:


> i shoot a hammer which is simmilar to what your looking at. My bow had many issues with it when i recieved it in the mail sort of what your getting out of the bows your checking. The first issue is the string stop the stock one is garbage you would have to replace it with a good one sts is my recommedation also had to have the cams calibrated and the get your self some good vibration dampeners. The bottom line is if you want a quality product from quest g5 get the high end bow you will have less problems with it. primal is the best bet. if you go with smoke or heat you wil have issues. I dont want to bash the product but now that i have put somuch money into the bow its working correctly. You will have less trouble with their high end products. i almost forgot to add the fact i had to change the string on it after 2 months of owning the bow it snapped in half during the problem with vibration on the bow, found out it was not calibrated correctly


Good information thanks cable guy!


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

i shot the heat and loved it, but it had a twang,i took off the string suppreser and put a string tamer and string wiskers and it was supper quiet and dead to the hand,great shooter 2


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

You liked the primal, go to the classifieds on here and get one for super cheap

As for the loud noise, that means cabelas didn't tune it...plus the string stop is junk replace it with a good one and be happy


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

You liked the primal, go to the classifieds on here and get one for super cheap

As for the loud noise, that means cabelas didn't tune it...plus the string stop is junk replace it with a good one and be happy


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

*Bought the Primal on Artchery Talk*



Atchison said:


> You liked the primal, go to the classifieds on here and get one for super cheap
> 
> As for the loud noise, that means cabelas didn't tune it...plus the string stop is junk replace it with a good one and be happy


Brand new, Primal G-fade $625 TMD. Beautiful bow. It has taken me a while to get the sight, rest, and quiver. All have been ordered and only the bow received so far. I can't wait for all the items to come in.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I shot the smoke and I had the opposite. I really like it and it was quit compared to some of the other bows I had shot. 

I did end up going with the Bear Attack. Really liked the bow.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

maxx98 said:


> I shot the smoke and I had the opposite. I really like it and it was quit compared to some of the other bows I had shot.
> 
> I did end up going with the Bear Attack. Really liked the bow.


Good luck this season Max!


----------



## jarrodj04 (Jul 30, 2010)

i bought the hammer gfade off ebay from an archery shop in NY brand new with a awesome package for 419 delievered and ive shot it prolly 50 times and i have had zero problems out of it... and i love it very little vibration or string noise and its set at 70# and 30 inch draw... you can get great deals and not have to buy at a bass pro or cabelas... the only thing of buying it online supposedly the warranty is void if you dont buy it from a dealer quest dealer... but not sure about that doesnt make much sense to me... but like i said my personal oppinon the hammer is a great bow i wasnt able to shoot the higher end models by quest but i have shot other comparable and the quest was by far the best i shot... just my 2 cents


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

i have the quest smoke and she's a sweet shooter but i did replace the string stopper with a bow rattler, i have not recived the bow rattler suppressor yet but when i do i will post a reveiw on the diffrence.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

firexd said:


> i have the quest smoke and she's a sweet shooter but i did replace the string stopper with a bow rattler, i have not recived the bow rattler suppressor yet but when i do i will post a reveiw on the diffrence.


I sure do love the Quest Primal. I have almost 200 shots through it now. Wonderful! I think Cabelas in St. Louis doesn't have the best setup people. I think that is why the Smoke I tried was a bad experience.


----------



## tikki50 (Sep 10, 2010)

dacableguy you had to have a solocam calibrated? Every time I've ever asked about this shops say you dont need to on a solocam. Not trying to bash, just curious.


----------

